# Introducing cats to greyhound



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello everyone! I have not posted in awhile--I have moved and gotten a new job so my life is busy busy busy--but things are slowing down now and I am going to be adding to my furry family. I will be adopting a Greyhound in the next week or two and wanted any advice about introducing my cat-babies to the greyhound. Don't worry--they cat test the dogs before adopting them out and I will be adopting one that has very low prey drive and tested safe with cats.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

a roommate of mine adopted a rescue greyhound and it wasn't really a problem - we pretty much introduced the dog the way we would have introduced another cat. 

We were told that while the dogs are "cat tested" that you still have to be careful about leaving them home alone, and we were told to always put the dog in a crate when leaving the house... especially at first. She never seemed to mind.

A couple of "problems" we had - for some reason the greyhound would ALWAYS find a way to get into the covered cat box, eat the "lumps" and then throw up on the carpet. Ugh, what a mess. If we left the door to the closet the box was in open (so the cats could get in, of course) she would push the door open with her nose and get into it. We ended up having to put the box in the basement, and not allow the dog down there. She would also eat their food, if given a chance... or anything else that she could find. 

Another strange thing that happened was that the greyhound was almost TOO timid around the cats in the house. She slept in my roommates room at night, and my cats (particularly tiny little 7 pound Melina) would sleep in my room. My room was between their room and the stairs. In the morning when my roommate would get up (she had to work earlier than me) Melina would hear her get up, jump off my bed, and go and sit blocking the top of the stairs. The dog would whimper and was too scared to walk around her. :lol: I couldn't help but laugh at the sight of a 60 pound greyhound afraid of 7 pound cat. 

However, when the dog was outside, she would chase almost anything that moved. 

Don't know if that helps you at all, but that's the sole experience we had with a greyhound.


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

I just thought I'd share this with you.
My sister wanted to adopt a retired greyhound. She has cats also. The place she got the dog from said it was cat and child friendly. All was going well, no problems with her. She was a lovely dog.
She had been there about 6 weeks when one night she went for one of the cats. My sister had to seperate them and got bitten in the process.
It was really sad, but there was no way my sister could take the risk with her, so she had to take her back. 
She still really wanted a greyhound so when the time was right she got a puppy so it was brought up with the cats. 
She is the sweetest natured dog and isn`t bothered by the cats at all.
I think its great that people rescue greyhounds but please be extra careful, even if they say the dog is `cat friendly`.
Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I adopted my second dog as an adult from the pound.
Since I didn't know how he would be around cats, I took no chances.
For the first week, I had him on leash, attached to me at all times. If I was watching TV, I kept the leash around my ankle! 
After that week, when he showed no sign of aggression towards the cats, I let him on a loose leash in the house. So he wasn't attached to me, but had the leash dragging behind him so I could grab it if I needed to.
After about a week or so of that, I let him totally loose in the house.
But, for about the first 3 months that I had him, whenever I left the house, even if for a few minutes to run to the store, I kept the cats safely locked up in the bedroom!
The litterbox issue (I call them kitty roca!), I solved that one a while ago. I have a laundry room where I keep the litter boxes. I cut a catdoor in the door to the laundry room so the cats can go in and out, but the dogs can't. Plus, it gives the cats a "dog free zone"


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

jennifer2 said:


> (I call them kitty roca!)


OMG!!







I told that to my bf and we're killing ourselves. That's revoltingly hilarious.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

horseplaypen said:


> jennifer2 said:
> 
> 
> > (I call them kitty roca!)
> ...


Yes, but it's so aptly discriptive isn't it! :lol:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That picture is both hilarious and brilliant. I will have to try that!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The safest possible scenario is to adopt a greyhound that has been fostered with cats. Some groups say their greyhounds are cat tested by walking them by a cat for a while and if it doesn't show much interest it is safe. But as we all just read that isn't always the case. 

One of the greyhound groups here continually tries to walk their dogs past our cats at adoption events. Announcing they want to "cat test" them. Ive told them not to but they do it anyway. Bottom line that isn't reliable gage of low or high prey greyhound. 

I think greyhounds are one of the most beautiful sweet dogs you ever meet. I came close to adopting one but circumstances dictated for me to put off doing it. Good luck on your new fur member. be sure and post pictures of your new dog!


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> The safest possible scenario is to adopt a greyhound that has been fostered with cats. Some groups say their greyhounds are cat tested by walking them by a cat for a while and if it doesn't show much interest it is safe. But as we all just read that isn't always the case.
> 
> One of the greyhound groups here continually tries to walk their dogs past our cats at adoption events. Announcing they want to "cat test" them. Ive told them not to but they do it anyway. Bottom line that isn't reliable gage of low or high prey greyhound.
> 
> I think greyhounds are one of the most beautiful sweet dogs you ever meet. I came close to adopting one but circumstances dictated for me to put off doing it. Good luck on your new fur member. be sure and post pictures of your new dog!


I agree. I have three greyhounds, and when I got the first one I had two resident cats. My greyhounds--the first two--were in foster homes with cats, and never bothered my cats at all. The third was "tested" as "cat safe" but not fostered with them. About an hour of muzzled training was all it took; she too is just fine with them. 

Good luck adopting a greyhound--they are AWESOME!!!

Edited to add: Please feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. I am not an authority by any means, but have been through this. 
And once you get your greyhound--or even before--join Greytalk! www.greytalk.com. It's a wonderful, informative message board for greyhound lovers.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

jennifer2 said:


> I adopted my second dog as an adult from the pound.
> Since I didn't know how he would be around cats, I took no chances.
> For the first week, I had him on leash, attached to me at all times. If I was watching TV, I kept the leash around my ankle!
> After that week, when he showed no sign of aggression towards the cats, I let him on a loose leash in the house. So he wasn't attached to me, but had the leash dragging behind him so I could grab it if I needed to.
> ...


OMG, that picture of your dog with his head in the kitty door is absolutely priceless!

What a _brilliant_ idea to put a kitty door to the laundry room!! Kudos :worship


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

pookie769 said:


> OMG, that picture of your dog with his head in the kitty door is absolutely priceless!
> 
> What a _brilliant_ idea to put a kitty door to the laundry room!! Kudos :worship


Thanks!


----------

